

Zuckerberg sweating while showing his illuminati jacket - mw67
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm6el_Y-A1s

======
angrow
The "symbol" in the center is obviously the year at the time of the interview,
2010.

An article about the incident:
[http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2010/06/bizarre_facebook...](http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2010/06/bizarre_facebook_insignia_reve.php)

